# Notorious



## Grape (Dec 28, 2008)

Trailer : 

IMDB : 



			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> The life and death story of Notorious B.I.G. (a.k.a. Christopher Wallace), who came straight out of Brooklyn to take the world of rap music by storm.





I think it has a 80% chance of being good. From some of the trailer, it looks like they show Tupacs side of their "beef". Which would be good... maybe o.O If done right o.O


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

There was a thread about this. Doesn't interest me though.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2008)

Arrrrrr, I searched to 

Why can't the search function show "most relevant" threads first?


----------



## dilbot (Dec 29, 2008)

W/e I'm sorta excited for the movie. Love B.I.G. Though I'm always a bit anxious when they are chronicling an artist's life.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks pretty good, hope it is


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope its good.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks OK. They did one for Tupac right? I might check this out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone actually seen this?


----------



## Tousen (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw it. And it was good if you know who biggie is and follow his music. If you dont know who biggie is then it isnt a movie for you.

I will say i think they did a pretty bad job on the casting for this movie. They guy that played biggie was great but everyone else not so much. I think it would of been better if they would of had a bunch of nameless people in the movie. Having the guy that did biker boys and that Fisher movie with Denzel play Puffy dad was a bad choice


Overall i give the movie a 7/10 because i grew up in brooklyn and know who biggie is and grew up listening to his music.

I am getting alot of feedback from other peopel that have seen it that they did little kim wrong in that movie


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I saw it. And it was good if you know who biggie is and follow his music. If you dont know who biggie is then it isnt a movie for you.
> 
> I will say i think they did a pretty bad job on the casting for this movie. They guy that played biggie was great but everyone else not so much. I think it would of been better if they would of had a bunch of nameless people in the movie. Having the guy that did biker boys and that Fisher movie with Denzel play Puffy dad was a bad choice
> 
> ...


I don't know, I wasn't I big fan of his before I saw the movie(I had only listened to the big hits). However, after I had watched it, I really got into him, and even bought Ready to Die. It helps to know that Diddy produced the movie though, so the Tupac beef kind of has a slant.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2009)

Saw it the other night.. Loved it except for previously mentioned Casting 'errors'...including Tupac, Puff Daddy, lil' Kim (in the CAM version I watched, people actually said out loud "WAHT?!" when her name was told for the first time.. lol

The guy who played Biggie was fantastic, except he was too light skinned 

Angela Basset(sp?) was awesome also....

Also I hated how they treated the Tupac scene of him getting shot.. 

I did like the chicks he was fucking also, beautiful


----------



## Tousen (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought the juicy part was probably the best part in the movie


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't believe Kim was played by the chick from 3LW...man did she GROW UP!

I loved the movie, being a HUGE fan of Biggie, it was especially good....dude playin Biggie was damn near perfect, he even got his BREATHING down! the females on there looked sooo good....mmm, gotta see it again!


----------



## Tousen (Jan 27, 2009)

My brother said that Kim got dissed in the movie and he didn like the way they made faith look so innocent and shit. He believes that she did sleep with Tupac. 

Which i kinda have to agree on. I never could see Tupac making shit up in his music


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 27, 2009)

Tousen said:


> My brother said that Kim got dissed in the movie and he didn like the way they made faith look so innocent and shit. He believes that she did sleep with Tupac.
> 
> Which i kinda have to agree on. *I never could see Tupac making shit up in his music*



..............................................................................................What?


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I thought the juicy part was probably the best part in the movie





Agreed

Excellent part... Had Juicy stuck in my head all day afterwards... 


IT WAS ALL A DREAM....


----------



## Tousen (Jan 27, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> ..............................................................................................What?




*Spoiler*: __ 





"Thats why I Fucked Your Bitch You Fat friend" - Hit Em Up -Tupac

In the movie after Biggie went into a rage from hearing that part he asked Faith if she fucked Tupac and she said no. All they did was meet somewhere took a picture and that was it.

I think thats a lie well because 

A. its a movie made by biggies mother and friends and B. I cant really see Tupc dissing someone with a lie.






Knox said:


> Agreed
> 
> Excellent part... Had Juicy stuck in my head all day afterwards...
> 
> ...




I kinda wish i went to the movies to see this. Im sure everyone and their mother would of been singing that shit.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 27, 2009)

hopefully theres a tupac movie with his peoples side on the view

Notorious was a good movie though, i do have to agree i think theres a slant on it cuz of Sean Combs. Can never be sure but i _think_ there was.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2009)

I still think Pfft Daddy had Biggie killed to launch his own solo career. 

Tousen - Didn't see it in the theater  Saw a CAM version with someone weezing into the cameras mic the entire movie


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 27, 2009)

This movie was great!

the girl who played lil Kim was sexy!


----------



## Tousen (Jan 28, 2009)

Knox said:


> I still think Pfft Daddy had Biggie killed to launch his own solo career.
> 
> Tousen - Didn't see it in the theater  Saw a CAM version with someone weezing into the cameras mic the entire movie



You know after watching it again for like the 5 time. I kinda think the same thing. I mean i found it odd tha they wouldnt be in the same car together or that he would even schedule him to go to Cali after pac died.


Very interesting indeed


----------



## Bender (Jan 28, 2009)

Loved the movie

In my opinion one of those most straight on Biopic movies

Definitely a -A 

Great acting 
Great pacing 

Awesome


----------



## Tousen (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope they continue making movies about rappers whether they are dead or alive. I would like to see the story of Jay Z or DMX


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 28, 2009)

DMX lol! Where my dogs at? Now a story about Jay Z would be nice


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2009)

Tousen said:


> You know after watching it again for like the 5 time. I kinda think the same thing. I mean i found it odd tha they wouldnt be in the same car together or that he would even schedule him to go to Cali after pac died.
> 
> 
> Very interesting indeed



Que "I'll Be Watching You" and Pfft Daddys solo career is poppin'


I've always thought this.

Other things:

How do 'L.A. Gangsters' get the cellphone numbers of Biggies friends while they're in California?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2009)

Loved the movie. It was done pretty great. I was a bit sceiptical about Anthony Mackie playing Tupac(I'm a tremendous Tupac fan). But I felt he did Pac justice.

As for Puff's involvement in Biggie's death, I've always thought that him and Suge Knight conspired together. Think about it, Tupac was already a big hit on the streets with Juice, Puff was putting BIG on the scene, and had pretty much discovered the East Coast's biggest phenomenon. Once he found the opportunity Suge signed Pac to Deathrow. 

With two Superstars working for them Suge and Puff conspired to create the whole East vs. West beef. Ergo how both stars started recieving death threats etc. With Suge and Puff milkin the beef, it just kept bringin money. Pac probably found out, and next thing we know he's dead. Suge probably conviced Puff to set BIG up in which case it would propel his career, which it did. However Suge bit the bullet by killing Tupac, cuz Snoop and Dre left Deathrow. Suge went to jail, and Puff was left alone to make complete success off of the dissolvement of Deathrow and the death of BIG.

Puff is just a spineless coward who got lucky.


----------



## speedstar (Jan 29, 2009)

I never knew Biggie cheated until I saw this movie...(sarchasm ensues)


----------



## Tousen (Jan 29, 2009)

You know i am still bothered by the fact that they still dont know who killed either biggie or tupac if he is actually dead


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Loved the movie. It was done pretty great. I was a bit sceiptical about Anthony Mackie playing Tupac(I'm a tremendous Tupac fan). But I felt he did Pac justice.
> 
> As for Puff's involvement in Biggie's death, I've always thought that him and Suge Knight conspired together. Think about it, Tupac was already a big hit on the streets with Juice, Puff was putting BIG on the scene, and had pretty much discovered the East Coast's biggest phenomenon. Once he found the opportunity Suge signed Pac to Deathrow.
> 
> ...




Hmmm....I like that theory..


----------

